# Huge mess in Georgia.



## Biffdoggie (Aug 17, 2006)

http://www.wrdw.com/home/headlines/3582201.html

When I saw it on the news earlier thay said they found 5,000 plus the 12,000, this article only says 12,000 total, either way.


----------



## Hick (Aug 18, 2006)

Man biff, those look like some _"Good o' boys"_..


----------



## Mutt (Aug 18, 2006)

12,816 plants. but 13,000 were prolly planted. a couple got by deer. and of course the 1 plant per officer rule. "Hey Honey...Look what me and they guys found at work today".  
Lookin at the two guys sittin on the plants on the back of the truck, they were ready for some munchie food.


----------



## rasta (Aug 18, 2006)

you hear that bullshit ,,,,"appox,street value 2000$ per plant ,shit i wish i could sell on that street,,, i would retire in 6 months ,,they say 25 million dollars ,i bet its real value about 3 to 5 million ,,dam cops just wanted to hear 25 million dollars ,biggest bust in the county history ,i [email protected] hate cops PEACE,LOVE,RASTA


----------



## Biffdoggie (Aug 18, 2006)

Good ol' boys fer sure Hick, I can olnly imagine what Georgia is going to do to them.
You know it didn't all wind up in the stock-house Mutt.
It may be worth that much, the prices that people pay in the more rural areas.


----------

